

Gogs: GitLab alternative in Go - deweerdt
http://blog.gopheracademy.com/birthday-bash-2014/gogs-gitlab-alternative-in-go/

======
icefox
Looks they have #1 Authentication and #3 Extensibility (via Webhook assuming
you can have more than one), but are missing #2 authorization I hope they
don't try to bolt on authorization like so many other Git hosting projects,
but instead make it a fundamental aspect and as rich as what you can do in
gitolite with cascading rules. Do that and we wont be talking about it being a
GitLab alternative, but a replacement for all of the personal git hosting
solutions and it will be them talking about how they are a GitLab alternative.

[http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2014/10/so-you-want-to-
bu...](http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2014/10/so-you-want-to-build-git-
server.html)

------
Vendan
It's nice, but from personal experience: Set it down to GOMAXPROCS=1. The code
isn't very safely written and fails under any kind of load(even the load of
just doing a hard reload).

